# The perfect gift, a 2 speed motorized Pier Cart



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

At last! How did we survive without it? Factory made motorized pier cart on display at Nags Head Fishing Pier pier house.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Where's the seat??

><))))*>


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

I can only imagine how ridiculously expensive that thing is...


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

BrentH said:


> I can only imagine how ridiculously expensive that thing is...


It can be yours for only $499.00 Another version of it will be on the new Outdoor Channel show "Pimp My Pier Cart".


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

i have stage 4 heart failure..something like this would be awesome to cart my king stuff to the tee....BUT for that amount of $ I'll keep the wife busy


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

If it had front tires like the back, do you suppose it would get you across the beach and be exempt from no motor vehicles on the beach laws?? LOL


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow...that is pretty sweet! I'd be wise to save up for it though...


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

I can see the value in having a motorized surf/sand cart but on the pier........humm??


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Trust me North Carolina will figure out a way to put some kind of use tax on it and most likely require an annual registration and tag.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

BrentH said:


> I can only imagine how ridiculously expensive that thing is...


Haha . Nice avatar pic. Go trailer park boys! Damnit bubbles! Haha


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Haha . Nice avatar pic. Go trailer park boys! Damnit bubbles! Haha


Lol.


----------

